# Show your COMPLETELY STOCK Surefires!



## SUREFIRED (Dec 30, 2009)

Most of you have a Surefire or 20, but in every collection thread, I see lots of legos, and aftermarket. 

I thought it would be interesting to see how many Surefires here are used completely stock straight out of the box.

That actually narrowed down my collection to 3 lights:







My M6, Lx2 and E2D.


Post your Straight out of the box stock Surefires!

:wave:


----------



## Niconical (Dec 30, 2009)

Of my modest Surefire collection of 12 lights, the only non-stock thing I have is on my G2-YL I had the lexan lens replaced (by Sgt. LED ) with a UCL one. 
Other than that I am all stock, all primaries. 

Bit boring really. 

Oh, and my EDC is a 6P, with a backup...., 6PL. 

See told you, boring. 

Actually, just forgot, I do have a dereelight warm dropin in on the way so then I'll have 2 non-stock Surefires. I'm on a roll.....


----------



## SneakyCyber (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't have any pics yet but I have a stock 6p that I Got for cristmas. A Cree drop-in may be in the future but so far its used as a EDC not for showing off other then its a Surefire :candle:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 30, 2009)

I've roughly 100 SureFires and they're all bone stock. I think the most I've done is put a P60 in a 6PL :thinking:

Perhaps I'm just unadventurous 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 30, 2009)

Other than 3 malkoffs, everything I have is stock as well...which tells me they got it right the first time...for the most part...E2E/A2-WH/L2/L1/M6/E1L/U2/M3/918FA/D3/G3/G2/L4/E2L...all stock...a C2/6Z/and G3L have all had malkoffs added...yeah, they usually get it right the first time :twothumbs. Even all my accessories/add-ons/batteries are unmodded stock SF's...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have any.



I mod everything I can.


----------



## Search (Dec 31, 2009)

My black 6P is bored with a Nailbender XPG so I show it.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Sarge, None of your SFs are stock at all? Wow.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of my SFs are stock.

Kroma Porcupine (i mean it is a lego but Surefire lego counts as stock right?)

L6 Porcupine
M2 Strider
C2 taurus
E1B
A2
U2
DARPA PKEF (turbo kroma is stock)
M952XM
X200 (but it is legoed with KL4 bezel)
M6 (but I keep the Lumen Factory Seraph as a backup)


----------



## fiveform (Dec 31, 2009)

*Completely Stock E2D LED "Executive Defender"*


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice collections, guys, although I wouldnt consider a Lego to be stock   

Mike


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 31, 2009)

Photo below of my stock surefires.

Forgot, I don't have any stock surefires. Tails, drop ins, coatings. Have to say Moddoo's triple & HAIII 6P ROCKS.

A P91 in a 6P with 2 IMRs and AW 3 level switch in the tail also ROCKS.


----------



## CSI304 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> I don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> I mod everything I can.


 
Same here only my E1B is completely stock! soon I am going to replace that stock tailcap with something nice.


----------



## leukos (Jan 1, 2010)

Same here, I have about 20 SF's and they are all pimped. I had to think about it for a moment though....:thinking: But that is half the fun with such modable hosts, and so many great aftermarket products out there!


----------



## rje58 (Jan 1, 2010)

All my photos are large, so I don't want to post them all... and I don't have photos of the M3 that I just got. So here's my favorite stock Surefire that I have a photo of.... 9P.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 2, 2010)

Really boring: all my SF's are stock ...


----------



## loszabo (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of my flashlights are stock... I usually change the tailcaps to click on/off.

Also, putting a LED conversion head or new tailcap on an old SureFire isn't really modding, IMHO. For me that would involve using some tools.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 2, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> Nice collections, guys, although I wouldn't consider a Lego to be stock
> 
> Mike


 
I shall soon recieve a Surefire single-stage E2DL head. I'm going to rip the head off of my E2D, then screw the E2DL head into place. Technically, I suppose that would be a lego light. But I'm using all stock SF parts. Also, does the fact that the LED head is a rare error version contribute to the light's non-stock status?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I shall soon recieve a Surefire single-stage E2DL head. I'm going to rip the head off of my E2D, then screw the E2DL head into place. Technically, I suppose that would be a lego light. But I'm using all stock SF parts. Also, does the fact that the LED head is a rare error version contribute to the light's non-stock status?



Lego'd lights, IMO are not stock in the "out of the box" manner in which im talking 

And congrats on the single stage E2DL head!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Really boring: all my SF's are stock ...



A Collection with a titan is never boring! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 3, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> And congrats on the single stage E2DL head!


 
Thank you.

I was surprised that no one bought it for several days off of the CPF MarketPlace. But it was a couple of pages back. Not the first time I've found something special by digging through the MarketPlace.


----------



## carrot (Jan 3, 2010)

No pictures right now... but:
E2L
E2L
E2L
G3
G2Z
6P
A2
A2
E1E

Only one of the A2's and E2L's see any regular use, alongside the G3, G2Z.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I shall soon recieve a Surefire single-stage E2DL head. I'm going to rip the head off of my E2D, then screw the E2DL head into place. Technically, I suppose that would be a lego light. But I'm using all stock SF parts. Also, does the fact that the LED head is a rare error version contribute to the light's non-stock status?


 

Isnt the Single stage E2DL head basically a KX2C with a crenlated bezel?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 3, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> Isnt the Single stage E2DL head basically a KX2C with a crenlated bezel?


 
Yes it is.

But if you want teeth, those versions aren't made anymore. They never were supposed to be in the first place, but someone goofed. Also, compare the price of just the KX2C head to that of a regular E2DL. For an extra $10, you can get an entire flashlight. 

I think the same guy who released those early single-stage E2DL lights got transfered to Surefire's marketing department.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice thread and nice pics...:wave:


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 4, 2010)

Do mines quailfy for stock? I have the SW02 on my M3T with the MN16 LA, my M2 has a P61 and Z58 clicky, my 6PL has a Defender Bezel rocking the KR1-BK kit, and my 10X the MN32 instead of the MN30, my E1E head with flat bezel was replaced by a scalloped two tone bezel and my G2Z has a P60L.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice collections everybody!

BIGLOU, how does your M3T and 10X compare to your M6?

Mike


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2010)

:thanks:


----------



## Vernon (Feb 16, 2010)

one of my only stock Surefires...


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2010)

Vernon said:


> one of my only stock Surefires...



And a sweet one at that! 

Mike


----------



## e-ville (Feb 17, 2010)

what a coincidence, i just bought these today


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 17, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> I don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> I mod everything I can.




I couldnt have said it better myself, i cant leave anything alone


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 17, 2010)

BIGLOU said:


> Do mines quailfy for stock? I have the SW02 on my M3T with the MN16 LA, my M2 has a P61 and Z58 clicky, my 6PL has a Defender Bezel rocking the KR1-BK kit, and my 10X the MN32 instead of the MN30, my E1E head with flat bezel was replaced by a scalloped two tone bezel and my G2Z has a P60L.


 
As long as the parts are factory surefire parts, and we're available for purchase, I don't see why not...like a Z59 on a 6P is still stock in my book...


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 17, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> As long as the parts are factory surefire parts, and we're available for purchase, I don't see why not...like a Z59 on a 6P is still stock in my book...



Thinking about it, thats fine with me, as long as its 100% Surefire. :twothumbs

Mike


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 18, 2010)

Stock SF 6PL. Heck, it's so stock, it even has SF batteries in it.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets see...I've sold [or given away] most of my surefires..

one M6 "Magnumlight," one stock E2L, three stock A2s, I might still have a black G2 somewhere, probably tossed out by accident like what I might have done with the black A2....:shrug:, I know for sure i didn't toss out my E1e, but it doesn't explain why its not with me.

Does legos count?
M6 "mellenium" with an MCE-KL6 head
"L6" made from an M3T body and a CREE P4 KL-6 Head
"L4" made from a E2D body/tail and a MCE-KL4 CW
"L4" made from a E2D body/tail and a MCE-KL4 5A
2 "E2L" lights made from single stage KX2 heads and L4 bodies

I'm going back to the dark side, using "dim" lights like the E01...it keeps people from wanting to steal my MCE EDCs to blind other people for fun


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 19, 2010)

Illum said:


> I'm going back to the dark side, using "dim" lights like the E01...it keeps people from wanting to steal my MCE EDCs to blind other people for fun


 
I'll trade you my stock Solitaire with nearly dead AAA battery for any of your remaining Surefires.


----------



## e-ville (Feb 19, 2010)

please delete


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'll trade you my stock Solitaire with nearly dead AAA battery for any of your remaining Surefires.



not a chance :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 20, 2010)

Illum said:


> not a chance :nana:


 
Apparently the power of the dark side isn't all that impressive.


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Apparently the power of the dark side isn't all that impressive.



I only embrace the dark side to discourage people around me from wanting to handle my lights [and subsequently blind others at my expense]


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heres a few of mine.

a well used gunmetal 6P, along with a good condition round 6p and E1





My newish T1A (ok so the lanyard was switched out, but the light itself is stock.




just remembered i have labels, and glow/reflective tape on the 6Ps


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 20, 2010)

These are the ones that remained stock, at least for now.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 20, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> These are the ones that remained stock, at least for now.


 
Holy mismatched ano!!! Nice lights though!


----------



## ctcfirearms (Feb 21, 2010)

My stock rounds - 6R with B65 rechargeable battery and 6R "stubbie" (w/out extension) running on two SureFire 123A's. Both are from early 1990's...











:thumbsup:


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 21, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Holy mismatched ano!!! Nice lights though!



True, but they work just fine


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 21, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> True, but they work just fine.


 
The mis-match on the LX2 gives it a nice, subtle, two-tone look. Not bad at all. I've seen some that were terrible.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> The mis-match on the LX2 gives it a nice, subtle, two-tone look. Not bad at all. I've seen some that were terrible.


 
Ive never really liked the brown ano, but the LX2 can pull it off.

-Mike


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 6, 2010)

All my SF's are stock with the exception of 3 Malkoff's and my "G3D -BK" (Which is stock in a sense...I just swapped a yellow G3 body for a black one.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice ones! :twothumbs
Mike


----------



## iso9009 (Mar 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2010)

No way is that orange 6P a stock model. I'll give you the custom color, but that bezel ring is streching the definition of stock. :lolsign:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 7, 2010)

(Off topic) How did u color that 6P orange? Custom ano? Bake on paint? Do tell 

Mike


----------



## Illum (Mar 7, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> (Off topic) How did u color that 6P orange? Custom ano? Bake on paint? Do tell
> 
> Mike



check here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234868


> weapons grade ceramic paint is hard baked for durability, available in multiple colors


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, iso9009, bezel ringed, 18650 bored and painted lights dont count! :nana: LOL


----------



## flashfan (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's my SF collection, all stock, as I have _no_ modding abilities at all. (Oh, there is one non-stock item--the lanyard on the M3.)

http://img376.imageshack.us/i/sfcollectionze9.jpg/


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 9, 2010)

flashfan said:


> Here's my SF collection, all stock, as I have _no_ modding abilities at all. (Oh, there is one non-stock item--the lanyard on the M3.)


 
Some VERY nice oldies in there! The ribbed KL1's and older E-Series lights are awesome!!! Are all those hurricane boxes supposed to act as back up power...for the city??? LOL!


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately I only have one Surefire, a G2...But it is stock!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flashfan (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, angelofwar. BTW, I forgot, I actually _do_ have a modded head in the group. The KL4 looks the same on the outside, but the innards were modified by McGizmo.

Re: the hurricane battery carrier/lamp, I have six of them so that I can have a six-bulb light. Was hoping SF would come out with an LED version, but they never did.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 14, 2010)

flashfan said:


> ...snip... Was hoping SF would come out with an LED version, but they never did.



That would be great, even with a 5mm led. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 17, 2010)

Things have changed... the stock 6PL is now gone, replaced by a stock E2DL.


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have The following: 9P, G2L, E2E, E2DL, LX2. (no pics right now)

I have NEVER EVER BEEN REMOTELY INTERESTED IN THE MODDING OF FLASHLIGHTS....but maybe i can put some real power behind a G2L that just sits on the shelf!

The G2L, compared to the other lights on the list is pretty lame!
What can i do to revamp it and maybe start using it again?
And once its modded, can i choose to put the P60L back in or is it a one-time permanent deal? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated...and for the overly neurotic ...Sorry if this is in the wrong thread but it really got me thinking that so many SF owners have modded lights, maybe theres really something to it!!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 18, 2010)

One word: Malkoff. (malkoffdevices.com) The M60L (low 149 lumens for 4.5hr+) and M60LL(extra low 80 lumens for 8hrs+) are prime candidates for your polymer (plastic is too restrictive for the heat generated by the M60 and M61) G2. The M60LL is on sale at $40, while the M60L is $59. 

The modules are just as easily removed as the P60L is, just drag and drop


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 19, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> One word: Malkoff. (malkoffdevices.com) The M60L (low 149 lumens for 4.5hr+) and M60LL(extra low 80 lumens for 8hrs+) are prime candidates for your polymer (plastic is too restrictive for the heat generated by the M60 and M61) G2. The M60LL is on sale at $40, while the M60L is $59.
> 
> The modules are just as easily removed as the P60L is, just drag and drop


 

Thank you very much SUREFIRED, but i do have one question....you probably saw this one coming...lol

The Malkoff 149 lumens, is that ALSO what Surefire would call 149 lumens or does Malkoff exaggerate their ratings?...in other words, would the Malkoff M60L be pretty similar to my P60L or alot brighter?


----------



## COAST (Mar 19, 2010)

Surefired,

Your signature's awesome . MAster of Puppets by Metallica... Sickest song haha... I want a Surefire, but I don't have one.... only 13 years old :shakehead


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty007 said:


> Thank you very much SUREFIRED, but i do have one question....you probably saw this one coming...lol
> 
> The Malkoff 149 lumens, is that ALSO what Surefire would call 149 lumens or does Malkoff exaggerate their ratings?...in other words, would the Malkoff M60L be pretty similar to my P60L or alot brighter?


The M60L will be noticeably brighter than the P60L. The M60 is even brighter, and even the M60LL is at least a bit brighter. M61... even brighter than the others, but less throw.


----------



## bigfatboy37 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,

This is what I have, 6P LED, L1 and L5.

I've taken a photo of them, but I can't post photos into the forum at this time.

Ron


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> The M60L will be noticeably brighter than the P60L. The M60 is even brighter, and even the M60LL is at least a bit brighter. M61... even brighter than the others, but less throw.


 

Thanks carrot, but now i've gotta find the M60L in stock somewhere...im not having much luck with that!...no problem though, no rush on it right now!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 19, 2010)

bigfatboy37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what I have, 6P LED, L1 and L5.
> 
> ...


 
Get a photobucket account (free) and post them there, then copy the url into



tags. PM me if help is needed!  (by the way the forum max image size is 800x800 pixels, IIRC.)


----------



## JNewell (Mar 21, 2010)

Pics speak for themselves...this is the original SureFire "Gun Metal" finish, which is basically clear (these pictures are somewhat underexposed - in real life it is bright aluminum colored), rather than the much grayer version now called the same thing.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow!

That's a beauty!


----------



## JNewell (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks...yes, it is...bought it back in '98 or '99 based on a recommendation to use a P-style body with a handgun rather than the Z. Used it once and went back to the 6Z that is still part of my EDC. It has sat, and sat, and sat on the shelf since then. It had a brief stint on my wife's night table, but she doesn't use flashlights.   :shakehead


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 9, 2010)

Two of my recent additions that are still stock.


----------



## sjmack (Apr 10, 2010)

6PL with a Pelican 1010 case.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2010)

Like the "Magnum Light", Firefox!!!


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 11, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Like the "Magnum Light", Firefox!!!



Yes, it's a beauty! I absolutely love it, I can't remember why I resited getting the M6 for so long.


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 12, 2010)

Today I recieved the Laser Products 6P I bought last week. 

This one is definitely going to stay stock and I won't let an LED dropin violate the insides of this light














The guy I bought it from got it as a gift but didn't have any use for it as "it is too bright to check for pupil reflexes on patients"





When I took it out of the package I gave it a quick once over and then pressed it on. It looked kind of dim for a P60 so I figured the batteries must be dead.
I unscrewed the tailcap and it was apparent that other than at the factory this light had never seen any lube. But in true Surefire fashion the threads still worked great just a little hard to twist.
I took them out and it was two different cells, one Duracell and one Panasonic! WTH?




I checked them with a DMM, both read 3.01V.

So I unscrewed the bezel and guess what, installed in the light was a genuine 9V Laser Products P90 LA! No wonder it looked so dim.

The things people do to their flashlights!

Now it's sitting right next to me, freshly lubed with new SF123As and the correct LA.


----------



## bullfrog (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow this is a bit harder than I thought... 

The ONLY truly stock surefire I own are a *Minimus* and *Saint*...

E2L - has an E2DL tailcap for tailstanding
LX2 - has a delrin tail shroud installed for tailstanding
C2 - has an SW01 tail and sports a malkoff
G2 yellow 1 - has a 6P bezel and sports a malkoff
G2 yellow 2 - sports a malkoff
G3 - has a 6p bezel and sports a malkoff
9P - has a 6P defender bezel and sports a malkoff

Cool thread!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 13, 2010)

You can ignore the Preon II in this pic. :nana:

I'll put some more up here once my E1B and Kroma arrive in the mail.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 13, 2010)

I know what you mean. When I was taking some pictures for EG, I was shocked at how many lights had had one or more "small" mods.



bullfrog said:


> Wow this is a bit harder than I thought...
> 
> The ONLY truly stock surefire I own are a *Minimus* and *Saint*...
> 
> ...


----------



## brian250f (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but theyre all stockers too.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 19, 2010)

brian250f said:


> Sorry for the double post, but theyre all stockers too.


 
Who do you work for, or how did you get those lights??? A black helmet light? Neon G3's??? Vampire lights! Holy Cow...very nice, and VERY stock! (P.S. how much for one of the black helmet lights???)


----------



## chriscoobs (Apr 20, 2010)

All my surefires are stock but im running my L4 head on my LX2 body so i get 2 stages out of it, and my LX2 head on my L4 body so i can run it on my .83" larue weapon light mount on my AR15


----------



## thebeans (May 3, 2010)

Search said:


> My black 6P is bored with a Nailbender XPG so I show it.



Is that silver looking 6P a 6P-GM Gunmetal color or is that something else? Thanks!!


----------



## Sardaukar (May 3, 2010)

I've posted these in several different topics:


----------



## JCD (May 3, 2010)

The 6R is stock, right down to the original Laser Products R60 lamp assembly. I also have the original box and paperwork, charger, and B65 battery.

The C2-HA is sort of stock. It's equipped with an ultra high-output P91 lamp assembly and IMR16340 cells.

The C3-HA has the original P90 lamp assembly, but is equipped with 2x 17500 Li-ion cells.

The C3-BK has a P60L LED/reflector assembly instead of a P90 lamp assembly, but I consider it to be a "stock" Surefire.


----------



## cm_mtb (May 5, 2010)

double post, see below


----------



## cm_mtb (May 5, 2010)

My first SF, purchased on ebay a few weeks ago, after waiting for an E2E with a Z52 to come up for sale.


----------



## knightrider (May 5, 2010)

cm_mtb said:


> My first SF, purchased on ebay a few weeks ago, after waiting for an E2E with a Z52 to come up for sale.



Very nice! Great matching on the HA finish too. Jealous of your Z52...


----------

